# recipe for kafteri? (spicy feta dip)



## ksmeadowlark (Jun 17, 2002)

We had this at a Greek restaurant with freshly made pita bread and it was to die for. I could have skipped the entree and just had this and the chocolate baklava, LOL!!!

Anyone have a recipe? I looked online, and most call for jalapenos, but this dip was very white and creamy. It must have just had dried powdered red pepper for kick.


----------



## ksmeadowlark (Jun 17, 2002)

bumpity bump


----------

